# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  creer un train binaire avec un debit binaire

## mirabelle275

bonjour , je voudrais creer un train binaire (exemple: 1 1 0 1 0 1 1 1) avec un debit (ex 1kilo bit par  seconde)
 en code VHDL pour modulation par la suite , un exmple de code svp je suis nouvelle en VHDL , merci

----------

